# mount harddisk in LAN (rc-update: rpc)?

## f.kater

Hi,

this is quite a newbie question: I can't remember how I did it once to mount a device on another linux system (SuSE) to my directory tree. We are connected by ethernet/TCP (ping is ok).

I think I have to

1. emerge rpc (but found only rpc2)

2. then make rc-update add [what's the script here?] default

3. then mount othercomp:/dev/hdb2 /mnt/something/

?

Thanks for any hint ...

 Felix

----------

## kirill

 *f.kater wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> this is quite a newbie question: I can't remember how I did it once to mount a device on another linux system (SuSE) to my directory tree. We are connected by ethernet/TCP (ping is ok).
> 
> I think I have to
> ...

 

Hi

this is how I did it:

on the server(SuSE?):

```

# emerge nfs-utils

# nano -w /etc/exports

put there: /mnt/something      ip.of.the.client(rw)

# /etc/init.d/portmap start

# /etc/init.d/nfs start

```

on the client(Gentoo?):

```
mount -t nfs ip.of.the.server:/mnt/something /mnt/anything
```

notice that you need to have nfs-server support enabled in the server's kernel, and nfs-client support enabled in the client's kernel.

They are there by default though, so if you didn't disable anything, you should be ready to go.

Another only problem might be that if your SuSE will act as the server you can't naturally 'emerge' but use Suse's own tools   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kirill

 *aquadog wrote:*   

> actually all you need is:
> 
> emerge net-fs/nfs-utils
> 
> rc-update add portmap default
> ...

 

isn't that the same as what I told?

in your example, do you expect foo just to share the mountable_dir to the whole world without editing the exports file?

----------

## rac

One more gotcha that has bitten many others in the past (including me): portmap must be running on the client machine, too, or else the mount command will hang.

----------

## kirill

 *rac wrote:*   

> One more gotcha that has bitten many others in the past (including me): portmap must be running on the client machine, too, or else the mount command will hang.

 

Are these the right symptoms:

mounting and umounting takes *minutes* and the traffic is very slow?

I've been wondering what's up with my network tonite, since I've had no problems with nfs earlier. I think I forgot to start up portmap on my client  doh!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## rac

 *kirill wrote:*   

>  *rac wrote:*   One more gotcha that has bitten many others in the past (including me): portmap must be running on the client machine, too, or else the mount command will hang. 
> 
> Are these the right symptoms:
> 
> mounting and umounting takes *minutes* and the traffic is very slow?

 

That sounds about right.  I don't think I had the patience to see if it would ever actually work; I just killed it.

----------

## kirill

 *aquadog wrote:*   

> erm....kirill....dude....f.kater just wanted to know what to do to mount an nfs share. not how to set one up.

 

Right. I made too big problem of this, as usually  :Very Happy: 

 *aquqdog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and by the way, i dont think SuSe has emerge.

 

 *kirill wrote:*   

> Another only problem might be that if your SuSE will act as the server you can't naturally 'emerge' but use Suse's own tools

 

----------

## f.kater

Thank You,

this helped me to manage it.

(It's not that you can say "Linux is difficult": If you know how, then it's a few keystrokes only. But if you don't ... :Wink:  Right now I am thinking  :Idea:  of an easy-to-access and man-page-like command like 'howto' for each distribution where beginners can find standard ansers to all that faqs like mine. 'howto' without command should show the main contents, 'howto network' would then show network issues, 'howto network/mount'... Ok, I'll stop now...)

Felix

----------

## dingo

 *f.kater wrote:*   

> Thank You,
> 
> this helped me to manage it.
> 
> (It's not that you can say "Linux is difficult": If you know how, then it's a few keystrokes only. But if you don't ... Right now I am thinking  of an easy-to-access and man-page-like command like 'howto' for each distribution where beginners can find standard ansers to all that faqs like mine. 'howto' without command should show the main contents, 'howto network' would then show network issues, 'howto network/mount'... Ok, I'll stop now...)
> ...

 

do:

emerge howto-text

emerge mini-howto-text

they will be in /usr/share/doc/HOWTO or something like that, I use plain text but there is also html, pdf, etc. (look in /usr/portage/app-doc). For instance, to answer your NFS Mounting question, you could have done:

less /usr/share/doc/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO

not the *exact* thing your looking for, i know. But every distrobution i've used comes with it (Linux Documentation Project). I think you can search on their webpage, maybe you could write a perl script to do it for you from the command line.

----------

